# WTB: 20" GMC YUKON DENALI OEM



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'M LOOKING FOR A SET OF THESE RIMS, ANYONE HAVE THESE LAYING AROUND THAT THEY MIGHT WANT TO SELL? PM ME WITH ANY INFO.

THANKS.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

aw shit..... Pete gonna be Rollin on dubs :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 19 2011, 11:40 AM~20129131
> *aw shit..... Pete gonna be Rollin on dubs :biggrin:
> *


HAHA, I'M GONNA PUT THEM ON MY EIGHT...... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 19 2011, 12:39 PM~20129513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

you got a pm Mr. moderator


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 19 2011, 02:15 PM~20129683
> *HAHA, I'M GONNA PUT THEM ON MY EIGHT...... :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


man don't be pullin that yellow 60 shit again..


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 20 2011, 04:37 PM~20136832
> *man don't be pullin that yellow 60 shit again..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NAW MAN, NOT ON THE EIGHT......  I JUST NEED SOME STOCKS AND I WANT THESE.  


TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 19 2011, 10:55 AM~20128534
> *I'M LOOKING FOR A SET OF THESE RIMS, ANYONE HAVE THESE LAYING AROUND THAT THEY MIGHT WANT TO SELL? PM ME WITH ANY INFO.
> 
> THANKS.
> ...


I HEAR THATS THE STYLE NOW, NO MORE BIG WHEELS... EVERYONE IS GETTING INTO THEM GM 20" STOCKS!!! WELL AT LEAST THATS THE WAY I HEARD IT OVER HERE!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 23 2011, 01:02 AM~20158420
> *I HEAR THATS THE STYLE NOW, NO MORE BIG WHEELS... EVERYONE IS GETTING INTO THEM GM 20" STOCKS!!! WELL AT LEAST THATS THE WAY I HEARD IT OVER HERE!!!!
> *


DON'T KNOW MAN, I JUST WANT THESE FOR STOCKS, NOT TRYING TO DRESS UP MY TRUCK.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

good luck. I have been trying to come up on a set for a while.


----------

